# I kissed the UPS guy



## Skin*Deep (Feb 17, 2009)

I did. Almost knocked him off the porch...I had been stalking my driveway all day! But...he's pretty much used to me!
Sooo my HK stuff came today, I played it really safe and got my good ol standby pinks, the packaging is better than I thought it would be and I'm really happy with my choices, but I have already ordered 3 more lipglasses and 1 more lipstick, and the other eyeshadow palette. haha, maybe if I break it up into small orders it wont be as painful, right?!

I got some other stuff I've been wanting, some lippies, some paintpots, and a small sephora order of Dior lipstick, sephora glosses, and MUFE liners came at the same time. I nearly peed myself!!! See, I used to live in sacramento, ca and now I live in po-dunk oregon. that means no mac counter, no sephora, no ulta, etc, etc. just a wee little macys with clinique and estee!! better than a poke in the eye, I guess, but still........
anyway, here is some makeup porn for your viewing pleasure!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this is most of it fresh outta the chewed open box!






and opened.....






OUCH! this receipt will be eaten before hubby gets home.






closer look at the MUFE eyeliners, I LOVE their aqua eyes liners, and sets like this really make me happy. they are small and cute, and you get 5. sold!






my three year old, Colin was helping me unpack it all, he loves to play in my makeup! here he is testing nice kitty l/g and the eyeliners!! excuse his boogery schnozz


----------



## couturesista (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a nice haul! Colin is too cute!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 17, 2009)

I want to kiss my UPS guy!  LOL
Great haul, and gorgeous son!


----------



## nunu (Feb 17, 2009)

Awww enjoy your haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice haul, your son is so cute.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL! I wonder how many of us have deep and meaningful relationships with out posties!! Mine is cool to me, he knows he is allowed to leave my little black boxes by my door without a sig. Sometimes he gets pissy and doesn't though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is a sexy haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your little boy is beautiful, too. Enjoy!


----------



## Pandora102 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, I wonder what the UPS guy thought! <3


----------



## fintia (Feb 18, 2009)

Your son is soo cute God bless him


----------



## pyxystixx (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahahaha you are sooooo funny!


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't believe you kissed the UPS guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope he didn't take it the wrong way. Your son is THE cutest! Hope you both enjoy your haul!


----------



## orkira (Feb 18, 2009)

Your son is too cute and your haul is amazing.  Enjoy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great Haul!! Colin is a sweetheart!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 18, 2009)

Awehhh Colin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I love Aqualiners also.


----------



## ApplePeace (Feb 18, 2009)

lol hope the son didnt see you kissing the ups guy, next thing you know there will be a song out called ''i saw mommy kissing ups man'' instead of mommy kissing  santa claus...haha 

anyways nice haul thats alot of money spent..ouch lol its worth it tho.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 19, 2009)

How do you live without a mac counter?!? Your son is adorable


----------



## glamblover (Feb 19, 2009)

awesome haul and your son is so cute


----------



## Skin*Deep (Feb 19, 2009)

aww, thanks, I think he is adorable too (my son, not the ups guy) but I am biased. My husband says I am either turning him into a clown or a drag queen. hahahhaha! we shall see


----------



## blondemafia76 (Feb 19, 2009)

great haul and your son colin is the cutest!


----------



## Arshia (Feb 21, 2009)

omg ur son is the cutest baby ever!


----------

